# beagle running pen



## greg henderson (Oct 14, 2009)

what is the best wire to build a running pen out of? i heard you could build it out of that plastic mesh will it hold?


----------



## Beagler282 (Oct 14, 2009)

No less than the coated 18 guage heavy duty.Once you put it up it's up.Every once in a while you will have to do a lil maintenance work but the wire is there.


----------



## Ga. Black Gold (Oct 14, 2009)

Yea, it will hold YOUR dogs!  Know what I mean?


----------



## greg henderson (Oct 14, 2009)

thanks beagler282 that was what i was thing off. as far as you ga. black gold you can not sell black gold setting at the house and on the computer.


----------



## Jarred (Oct 14, 2009)

The best thing about the 18 guage is it is big enough so that they can't get hung up in it.


----------



## Ga. Black Gold (Oct 14, 2009)

Wanna bet?


----------



## AHERRING (Oct 14, 2009)

I built mine with 4 foot {bent in a foot at the bottom} 20 gauge coated wire.


----------



## brotherslick (Oct 14, 2009)

Keeping predators out is just as important as keeping rabbits and dogs in


----------



## smackdown51 (Oct 15, 2009)

bout how big do u make a running pen?


----------



## Corey (Oct 15, 2009)

I would say it all depends in how thick of a spot you 
have anywhere from 2 acres to what you can afford.


----------



## smackdown51 (Oct 15, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Beagler282 (Oct 15, 2009)

smackdown51 said:


> bout how big do u make a running pen?



I think a running pen should be no smaller than 10 acres.A starting pen should be 1-2 acres.The bigger the running pen the more dogs you can run.Just my 2 cents.


----------



## greg henderson (Oct 15, 2009)

I am wanting to build about a 2 to 3 acre starting pen.


----------



## smackdown51 (Oct 15, 2009)

well if u need anyhelp let me know! ill be more than happy to come help ya build it.


----------



## greg henderson (Oct 16, 2009)

thanks smackdown. we need to get together and chase some bunny rabbits.


----------



## smackdown51 (Oct 22, 2009)

yeah that would help me out a lot!


----------

